# Aloris type tool post holder



## emasbury (Dec 29, 2013)

Hey Guys I need some help. I have an Atlas/Craftsman 12 x 36 lathe that has the lantern style tool post on it and I am wanting to install a quick change tool post holder on it. The holder sizes are AXA for a 6-12 inch lathe and a BXA for a 10-15 inch lathe. My question is which should I use? Any help would be greatly appreciated.  Ed..


----------



## Cactus Farmer (Dec 29, 2013)

I have an AXA on my 11 inch machine and I love it. Get lots of tool holders and you will save tons of time and set up headaches.


----------



## xalky (Dec 29, 2013)

On a 12" you can use axa or bxa , but the bxa comes close to being bottomed out on my 12" asian lathe. To be safe an AXA would probably be the way to go. Maybe someone with an atlas lathe can give you some better guidelines.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 30, 2013)

Go with the AXA.  I've had an AXA (Yuasa 100 Series, actually) on my 3996 since right after I bought it in 1981 and never had any reason to wish I had the larger set.  There are 2 or 3 people who check in here from time to time who have BXA's on their 12" and say that they work fine.  And there are some more who for one reason or another, mainly I think the seller's claims that a BXA fits 10 to 14 or 15, have put a BXA on their machine and reported later that they really wished that they hadn't.  The main thing that you will get with the BXA is higher initial cost and higher on-going costs.

And as Cactus Farmer indicated  below, get at least six 250-101 turning and facing holders (I have 11) and two or three 250-102 turning, boring and facing.  If you have to change the cutter in a holder to do a job, you've lost part of the benefit of a Quick Change.  If you have to change it during a job, you've lost all of it.  The rest of the holders you'll probably never need more than 1 of.

Robert D.


----------



## astjp2 (Dec 30, 2013)

You might want to look at the DTM and Dorian tool posts also.  Stick with the wedge styles, they are less susceptible to chips causing them to stick.  I have been buying the Made in the USA BXA #1 style holders for 50 each, I also have a boring bar holder and one that has a large drill chuck.  I am also considering getting one that takes 5c collets and one that holds smaller boring bars.  I have a 1" and .5 inch boring bars and only a 1" holder.  You will find that you don't have enough holders and that you wont want to change tooling in them, I know.  Tim


----------



## emasbury (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks Guys,, the AXA is on order


----------



## Mondo (Dec 31, 2013)

Gee, I might be too late!
Yes, the AXA is the way to go for the Atlas/Craftsman 10 and 12 inch lathes. I have an AXA-compatible with which I am most happy.
http://www.tools4cheap.net/proddetail.php?prod=wedge
Size 100 is AXA compatible. $125 plus shipping for the whole set. Yeah, it's a chinese knock-off but it works great and costs a fraction of the Aloris.


----------



## TomS (Dec 31, 2013)

I have an AXA on my 12 x 36 Enco lathe and am not disappointed with it.  Lot's of tool holders is the way to go as others have posted.  I've made several and bought several.  CDCO has a good price at $8.00 each.

Have fun with your new toy!

Tom S.


----------



## pollardd (Jan 1, 2014)

Probably asked and answered  but just in case others are reading this.
I did fit a BXA to may 10" Atlas.
It seems to work no problem. 1/2" tools make centre height easily.
It can take tools up to 5/8" high, but it would be getting towards the extent of the CH adjustment.

I had to file a small flat on the top of the compound slide to allow for the larger square on the base of the post.

What can I say.  It's very solid 
David


----------

